# بشرى لجميع مختصي السلامة .. شهادات نيبوش بالعربي...



## علي الحميد (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ ​ *صدرت المجلة الربعية لنيبوش وقد تفاجأت بأنهم يعلنون أن كورسات النيبوش ستتوفر بالعربي.. وبالطبع شهاداتها ستكون بالعربي..
*​ ​ *مرفق لكم نسخة من المجلة الربعية وفي الصفحة السابعة ستجدون خبر توفر الكورسات بالعربي..*​ ​ *وقد وضعوا عبارة في آخر المقال للاتصال للاستفسار :*​ ​ *For more information on the Health and Safety*​ *at Work qualification or the delivery of courses and*​ *examinations in languages other than English, please*​ *contact NEBOSH Customer Services on **+44 (0)116 2634700*​ *or **[email protected]*

*آمل – فضلاً لا أمراً – إن راسلهم أحدكم فليفيدنا هنا بكيفية الترتيب لمثل هذه الكورسات.*​ ​ *مع أطيب التمنيات بكورسات نيبوش عربية **:56:*​


----------



## عمروصلاح (15 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المميز وبارك الله فيك. فعلا هذا صحيح ولكن الفكرة مازالت تحت التفكير لأنهم عارفين ان فى مراكز تدريب كثيرة فى الوطن العربى هتقوم بعمليات غش ونصب كتيرة على الناس اللى عايزة تاخد الكورس


----------



## علي الحميد (15 ديسمبر 2010)

أحد الأخوة اتصل بهم وأكدوا أن الكورسات ستبدأ في يناير القادم...


----------



## عمروصلاح (16 ديسمبر 2010)

شىء لذيذ والله ربنا يكرم الجميع ان شاء الله


----------



## sayed00 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى على 

انا علمت ذلك منذ فترة من احد المحاضرين انهم سوف يبدءون من 2011 بالدورات بالعربية و المواد العلمية جاهزة حسب قولة

اما بالنسبة لاخى عمرو صلاح بخصوص موضوع النصب و الغش فلماذا ننسب لنفسنا ذلك كعرب دائما و هذا موجود فى العالم كلة 

الموضوع سوف يكون بنفس النظام الانجليزى فيما يخص التدريب و الامتحانات و النتائج و لن يصل الى ما وصلت الية الاوشا لان الاوشا ليس لها متحكم او مراقب للمحاضرين

اتمنى ان يستفاد منها الجميع و ان ترتقى بالمجال

تحياتى


----------



## Waleed Morsy (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*توضيح للاخوة الاعزاء حول الموضوع الحالى*

اخى العزيز على السبيعى و الاخوة الاعزاء 
آثرت المشاركة للتوضيح ان ما نشر به لبس بسيط
المنشور بالمجلة صحيح بصفحة 7 و لكن
هذا ما يخص تدريب " شهادة النيبوش للسلامة والصحة ببيئة العمل "
و ليس " الشهادة الدولية للسلامة والصحة المهنية igc.

طبعا سوف يثيركم حب الفضول لمعرفة الفرق, الفرق كبير وواضح ان *شهادة النيبوش للسلامة والصحة ببيئة العمل * تدريب بسيط مدتة 3 ايام و الاختبار عبارة عن 40 سؤال الاختيار من المتعدد و له اختبار عملى عبارة عن تقييم مخاطر مبسط و تكلفتة تماثل تكلفة الاوشا وهذا التدريب يقارب او يحاكة الاوشا الامريكية 30 ساعة صناعات عامة.

فى يوم الخميس 11 / نوفمبر 2010 تم الانتهاء من هذا الكورس الذى كان لى الشرف بتدريسة كمحاضر بالقاهرة.

اما IGC Nebosh certificate فلم يتقرر بالامد القريب ان تدرس باللغة العربية للاسف
تحياتى للجميع و فقط ارت الايضاح وذلك لمزيد من المعلومات حول كورسات و شهادات النيبوش
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاتة


----------



## علي الحميد (18 ديسمبر 2010)

أشكر لجميع الأخوة الذين ردوا على الموضوع وأثروه بنقاشهم.. 

وبخصوص نوع الشهادة فالأخ الذي استفسر منهم يريد الـ igc ويبدو لي أنه عن هذا سأل وهذا ما قالوه أنها ستبدأ في يناير 2011 ... 

وعموماً إذا بدأوا بكورس فالأخريات في الطريق...


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 ديسمبر 2010)

نتمنى التوقيق للجميع
وان يجدوا فيه ما يفيدهم في حياتهم العملية


----------



## agharieb (21 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فى الجميع و لكن خلاصة الموضوع نحن عاوزين أول ما يعلن فى مصر عن تدريس هذا الكورس أن يخبرونا به قبل إنعقاده حتى نتمكن فى الإشتراك فيه و شكراً للجميع


----------



## م أبوملك (16 يناير 2011)

علي السبيعي قال:


> أشكر لجميع الأخوة الذين ردوا على الموضوع وأثروه بنقاشهم..
> 
> وبخصوص نوع الشهادة فالأخ الذي استفسر منهم يريد الـ igc ويبدو لي أنه عن هذا سأل وهذا ما قالوه أنها ستبدأ في يناير 2011 ...
> 
> وعموماً إذا بدأوا بكورس فالأخريات في الطريق...


 اتمنى من الله التعرف عليك الامضاء مبتتدأ واعشق السلامة والصحة المهنية البحر الاحمر غارب ابوملك عصام وشكرا


----------



## تايه والدرب جنبي (17 يناير 2011)

اخ علي اشكرك من اهماق قلبي على نشاطك ولتعلم انك احد اسباب تسجيلي بهذا المنتدى... ولا يهونون البقية


----------



## علي الحميد (20 يناير 2011)

تايه والدرب جنبي قال:


> اخ علي اشكرك من اهماق قلبي على نشاطك ولتعلم انك احد اسباب تسجيلي بهذا المنتدى... ولا يهونون البقية



حياك الله أخي الكريم ...

وأنا كذلك سبب تسجيلي هنا هو الكوكبة من الزملاء الذين يتحفونا بمعلومات سهلة ويسيرة قد نمضي وقت طويل في البحث عنها أو قد نغفل عنها أساساً...


----------



## tamer safety (21 يناير 2011)

مشكور أخى على الموضوع


----------



## sunrise86 (9 أبريل 2014)

مشكووور ع مجهودات الرائعة....


----------

